# Mercadona looking for staff on Mallorca & Menorca



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/mercadona?ref=ts&fref=ts




> *61 vacantes de empleo en Illes Balears: Menorca y Palma de Mallorca*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samoshack (Jul 24, 2011)

how can apply for this job? is there a link or website?

helen x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

samoshack said:


> how can apply for this job? is there a link or website?
> 
> helen x


The link is in the ad in xabiachica's post


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

opps - it was the wrong link 


have now changed it!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pay not great but a steady job with a contract - I believe permanent after a short trial period - for a fluent Spanish/English speaker, in terms of security at least.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Pay not great but a steady job with a contract - I believe permanent after a short trial period - for a fluent Spanish/English speaker, in terms of security at least.


Although I haven't seen anything about being an English speaker...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Although I haven't seen anything about being an English speaker...


nope - says nothing about English speaking


----------

